# Crappie Wading at Mosquito (Spring) 2020



## mosquitopat

looking for people interested in wading for crappie @ Mosquito Lake this Spring (2020). Watch this video fellas and see how much fun this is. PM me if your interested.


----------



## Snakecharmer

mosquitopat said:


> looking for people interested in wading for crappie @ Mosquito Lake this Spring (2020). Watch this video fellas and see how much fun this is. PM me if your interested.


Maybe spring walleye too? Hopefully see you in the spring!


----------



## stormfront

We did that 20 years ago in the spring but I haven't been there in quite a while. I talked with one of my buds last night and he said where just a few of us once waded is overrun with waders and kayaks now. This spring I will head farther north to less crowded haunts.

I will say that it was a blast pitching small jigs and minnies into the brush. Two things that were essential was sure footing and an awareness of that doggone beaver that just loved to sneak up from behind and slam her tail on the water. I can't tell you how many times I shot out of the water like a missile fired from a sub. lol


----------



## Wow

Good luck finding Cypress trees and 14 inch crappie in flooded timber at Mosquito. You'll find Crappie, but not Granada Crappie.--Tim


----------



## mosquitopat

I'm going to have to find a few new spots myself. The one *favorite *area I had was along the East shore just a little South of the state launch (rt 88) but it has grown in with weeds now and the dead falls have all rotted and were blown out. This is the reason I've posted this thread to see if I can get anybody to help me out on this or get together with me and we'll explore some new areas.


----------



## Snakecharmer

mosquitopat said:


> I'm going to have to find a few new spots myself. The one *favorite *area I had was along the East shore just a little South of the state launch (rt 88) but it has grown in with weeds now and the dead falls have all rotted and were blown out. This is the reason I've posted this thread to see if I can get anybody to help me out on this or get together with me and we'll explore some new areas.


I got a belly boat you can borrow.


----------



## mosquitopat

thanks Snake but at Mosquito there just isn't any deep (6 ft or more) stick ups. I really don't fish in any water thats deeper than stomach high....most of the time I'm only in thigh high. I prefer it that way. I target places that are only 4ft or less cause that's where I find em during the spawn.


----------



## cement569

never done it at mosquito but have done it for many years at berlin, its really fun once you find them. and you will not believe the number of walleye you run across doing this.....and channel cats


----------



## stormfront

cement569 said:


> never done it at mosquito but have done it for many years at berlin, its really fun once you find them. and you will not believe the number of walleye you run across doing this.....and channel cats


I've friends who crushed crappies in the willows years ago but even with it being the closest lake to me, I never bothered to find out where the willows were or if they are even still there. LOL. That being said, crappie fishing in the spring is a blast if you can find them.


----------



## mosquitopat

seems like there's a lot of walleye waders that I hear about but I don't know if there is as many crappie waders anymore like there used to be. I wonder why things have changed. 
Pikie Bay used to be a really good area (but crowded)


----------



## stormfront

Not sure why crappie waders are disappearing but I will tell you that at Pymatuning, in areas where a there were once a lot of guys wading for walleyes now have no one fishing them. Where I once caught a lot of eyes no longer are productive. I've seen a couple of islands and a favored bar disappear from erosion over the years. One bay that I would fish in the Spring for slabs is mostly covered in Hydrilla. I started wading in the 70s and there have been a whole lot of changes, changes that are hard to take at times. I know that there are still a ton of fish but I, along with some buds, are having trouble finding them.


----------



## mosquitopat

that's why I've posted this ....to see if anyone might have some answers. Thanks for all replies.


----------



## iceman

It has been many years ago but there was a time when we would park off the road on east end RT 88 (causeway)...we would get down in the water on the North end of lake and just follow the brush line to the first Bay and the first point...we would dip minnows in water sometimes as shallow as 1 or 2 feet in the brush and pull some beautiful crappies.. also had some luck wading for walleyes off of that point. But as I mentioned that was probably 15 years ago...last year I noticed a lot of Lilly pads in the area that I was referring to...it is really a fun technique and can be challenging dealing with branches and landing big slab crappie.


----------



## mosquitopat

iceman said:


> It has been many years ago but there was a time when we would park off the road on east end RT 88 (causeway)...we would get down in the water on the North end of lake and just follow the brush line to the first Bay and the first point...we would dip minnows in water sometimes as shallow as 1 or 2 feet in the brush and pull some beautiful crappies.. also had some luck wading for walleyes off of that point. But as I mentioned that was probably 15 years ago...last year I noticed a lot of Lilly pads in the area that I was referring to...it is really a fun technique and can be challenging dealing with branches and landing big slab crappie.


you said it in a nutshell brother  alot has changed at Skeeter and I'm wondering if we can ever get that back.


----------



## mosquitopat

still waiting to hear from somebody
anyone reading this thread ?
it's almost Springtime ....anybody out there ? ....hello ?


----------



## Doboy

lol,,,,, ya,,,, maybe just me!? 
Still kinda early to plan that far ahead,, after all,,, some of us *OLD FARTS* might be dead by then!! ;>)

What to do till then,,,,,,
*Sneak in 5,000-10,000 grass eat'n AMURS,,,,,,* 
Then MAYBE, we'll be able to find gobs of specks again!????

You know It's getting pretty bad when the OWNER of the bait shop says that she can't catch specks around her dock anymore,,,,,, TOO MUCH GRASS!

Many Years Ago,,,,, My friends & I, with 3, 3-man boats & a canoe, (11, guys kids and wives) would only have to hit ONE COVE for a week, & easily catch close to 900-1000 KEEPERS.

THEN, THE SHALLOW WATER CHOKING WEEDS CAME,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mosquitopat

Doboy said:


> lol,,,,, ya,,,, maybe just me!?
> Still kinda early to plan that far ahead,, after all,,, some of us *OLD FARTS* might be dead by then!! ;>)
> 
> What to do till then,,,,,,
> *Sneak in 5,000-10,000 grass eat'n AMURS,,,,,,*
> Then MAYBE, we'll be able to find gobs of specks again!????
> 
> You know It's getting pretty bad when the OWNER of the bait shop says that she can't catch specks around her dock anymore,,,,,, TOO MUCH GRASS!
> 
> Many Years Ago,,,,, My friends & I, with 3, 3-man boats & a canoe, (11, guys kids and wives) would only have to hit ONE COVE for a week, & easily catch close to 900-1000 KEEPERS.
> 
> THEN, THE SHALLOW WATER CHOKING WEEDS CAME,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


yea, things have really changed over the years ....but no matter what we can't give up.


----------



## CDUCK

could be a reson why they aren't there anymore ? [ many Years Ago,,,,, My friends & I, with 3, 3-man boats & a canoe, (11, guys kids and wives) would only have to hit ONE COVE for a week, & easily catch close to 900-1000 KEEPERS. ]


----------



## Eyes on te ice

CDUCK said:


> could be a reson why they aren't there anymore ? [ many Years Ago,,,,, My friends & I, with 3, 3-man boats & a canoe, (11, guys kids and wives) would only have to hit ONE COVE for a week, & easily catch close to 900-1000 KEEPERS. ]


He didn't say he kept them all! Most of us keep what we are going to eat and catch and release the rest.


----------

